# Bonnie Hunter Mystery



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone doing this year's mystery, starting tomorrow? I'm still on the fence...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm not, but will download the instructions just in case I like the reveal. I hated the way last years came out -- it just looked like chaos to me. I'm still working on the Celtic Solstice -- I loved that one but didn't keep up so work on it bit by bit.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank You for posting about the mystery quilt starting.. I always forget about it.. will take a look.. I'd like to do a sew along, but I am like Belfrybat,, the last one looked like chaos! The colors were fun,, but alas not the pattern.. I did not look at the Celtic Solstice.. perhaps I should,, will check back later,,


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Maxine -- if you like the Celtic Solstice, I have all the steps saved and can e-mail them to you.
http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2014/02/celtic-solstice-mystery-link-up-finale.html


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I am. Picked out my fabric a few weeks ago, and I'll be ready to start later this weekend. Today I'm painting, and will finish that up tomorrow.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I want to but have quilts for my kids to finish. Of course, they have been "in progress" for 3+ years, so waiting a few more months would be a drop in the bucket...and I did finish one today...


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Belfrybat I would very much appreciate receiving the directions.. I will pm you with my personal email addy.. Thank you!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm downloading the instructions too. I was so glad last year I hadn't participated. The quilt just looks like a blur to me. Last year's quilt was one you either liked or disliked.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Belfrybat did send the Celtic Solstice instructions.. it looks very intricate.. I will try to start it after the first of the year.. way too much going on right now,, but I might start dreaming of the colors and fabric I'd like to use.. Thank you so much Belfrybat for sending them,, I might have to call on you for help,,!! 

I don't usually participate in the mystery quilt as it's actually happening.. I tried to do that once but just couldn't, as I don't like NOT knowing what I'm making.. I never knew that about myself before,, well,, life is a learning experience!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't know if anyone is interested, but there's a thread on the quilting board on this mystery. I like following there instead of on Bonnie's page as people try out different colour combos and give hints on how to make the blocks a different way if you don't have the specialty rulers.
http://www.quiltingboard.com/quilti...onnie-hunters-2015-mystery-quilt-t271706.html


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Belfrybat that sounds like a good idea.. how do I find the quilting board?? is ti on the HT site??


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

No, it's not on HT -- it's a large board dedicated just for quilters. Just click on the link in my post above. Or to go to the main board click on this link:
http://www.quiltingboard.com/forum.php
Like HT, it can be a bit overwhelming for beginners, but there's an incredible amount of knowledge there. Macybaby is an active member as well as me.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Belfrybat I went to both addresses .. WOW! looks really fun,, I will investigate all the possibilities.. Thanks for opening me to another world of quilting.. Yahoo here I go!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is my fabric selection. I'm using a blue/grey instead of a dark grey.










First clue sewn and ready to trim.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I like your choices Macybaby,, I have some of that blue fabric too.. cool!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This week's clue

My sets










And my "helpers"




















Now I'm off to paint trim in my Machine Shed.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

OH Macy you are a wonder!! good job on sewing the new clue parts,, I'm so glad you are sewing and sharing with us.. Your HELPERS are very cute.. I know just how much help they are.. I have one cat that comes with me to my sewing trailer,, she does NOT sit or lay quietly.. she's always wandering around and checking things out.. when I get up from my chair to iron, she jumps up on it.. we have a constant battle about WHO is going to use the chair.. I've made her a special bed but NO, she doesn't like that place,, sigh,, well,, it's a cats life!!!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I wasn't going to do it, but clue 2 looks so INTERESTING. So I am going to do it...


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep posting your progress. I enjoy following even though I'm not participating.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Finished up with clue 3.

120 - 3.5" four patch block using neutrals and golds. 










Also cut out 36 - 3.5" x 7.5" blocks from the neutral fabric.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll watch the rest of you with interest and maybe try it later. Been wanting to do a good mystery project, but I've got too much to do sewing for the church Christmas play (costumes) right now, plus trying to get over being sick all weekend.

Can't wait to check out the quilting board!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool!! I like your fabric choices.. so far this mystery looks good..


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Clue 5 came out this morning, and I've finally had time to work on Clue 4.

I've got the 30 sets ready to sew the pairs together and it will be complete.










My new "baby" is working out just fine!










I hope to get that done later today, but I've got to go work on the cabinets in the Shed for a while. They are cleaned and need to be waxed, then I can put the hardware on and the doors back in place. Getting the doors off the floor is a big step in the right direction! Still hopefully I'll be moving in next weekend, though we got 8+ inches of snow overnight that adds to the difficulty factor. Though if it stays frozen this time, DH can clear the snow and that is better than walking in the mud.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is clue #5 - now I'm caught up and ready for the next clue on New Years. Some think it may be the reveal, but we'll see. I calculated out that we've close to !0,000 square inches of blocks (finished) so with some sashing, that would work out to a queen size quilt. I'm hoping for more red and gold


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I was already in bed when Bonnie released the last clue/reveal early last evening (10:30pm). 

It is a beautiful quilt! The colors are wonderful and the design is so nice. I will definitely make this quilt sometime. :spinsmiley:

I can't wait to see the quilts of those of you who are participating. :bouncy:

This makes up for last years quilt being such a disappointment.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, wouldn't you know it, the year I don't participate, the quilt ends being really beautiful. I was so disappointed with last year's, that I swore off her mysteries. Now I'm sorry I did. I've saved the clues so might make this at some time, but not sure when.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I agree about last year's quilt. I did not participate, but I really did not like the results. Though I have seen a few where people rearranged the blocks a bit and came out with something more pleasing. 

I'm pretty excited about how this quilt turned out. I've got my last peices cut, but have other plans for most of the weekend so I'm not sure when I'll get to putting it all together. I'm glad I stuck with very neutral - neutrals as that will give it a bit more contrast.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Can someone email me the instructions? I don't currently have a computer to save them to, only my phone. [email protected]
Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I took a break from moving stuff around and got some sewing done. I laid out the blocks to see what it would look like (some are overlapping so you can't always see the rows of gold blocks).

I'm pretty happy with how this is turning out.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That looks wonderful. I like your colour arrangement better than Bonnie's.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

HorseMom said:


> Can someone email me the instructions? I don't currently have a computer to save them to, only my phone. [email protected]
> Thanks,
> Heidi


Sent a few minutes ago. Enjoy!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I had every intention of doing this. Even cut clue two, but the trapezoids were giving me fits, so I stopped. It is lovely, though.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Macy, your quilt is beautiful, I love it. 

I enjoy reading blogs. It is interesting to see what some people have done with the centers of the blocks. Some people made fussy cut centers and some people stripped pieced centers. They all look great.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It's finally to the "floppy" stage!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Love it MB!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks beautiful!! Good Job!! and thank you for sharing with us..


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I really like the design, not a fan of the colors


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Wonderful quilt, how soon will you get her quilted?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This one will get added to the tote of floppies. DH and I are almost done with work on the building the Long Arm is in now, I think all he has left is to make the rack to hold a large roll of batting. 

So for now, my quilt tops are backing up a bit. I think this one is #5, and I've got another that will be ready later this week. That one has been a UFO for a long time, and only needed to have the rows put together and the border to finish up. 

Horsemom, I really liked the colors to start, but I'm not super thrilled with how they look together. Someone did one in purples and blues and I really like that one. I also think I'd like this better not done on point. The secondary patterns would then be on the diagonal. I like quilts on point, with a lot of diagonals. This one actually has a lot of diagonals without being put on point.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Belfrybat sent me the directions. When I get around to making it (in about 10 years), I'll be experimenting with other colors


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Macybaby yours really looks stunning,, where did you see the one with Purple?? On the Bonnie Hunter site or somewhere else?.. would like to see that one too.. I do like the color combinations on yours.. but , I would like to try another color combination.. which is why making quilts is so wonderful these days, yes!!??


----------

